# Which Plow would you go with and why?



## Sidewinderss (Jul 19, 2013)

So I am looking at 2 different plows and I am going back and forth on which one to get. They are as follows: A Boss 8.2 Power VXT and a Snowdogg VXF85.

The boss is new and the snowdogg was a dealer demo used to plow a lot twice.

The price difference is $1000 (obviously the snowdogg is the cheaper one)

I will be using this to plow for mostly personal use my own driveway which is about 1/2 mile long with all the turn arounds I plow into it and is on an extreme grade hill. the other driveways i plow are average basic driveways.

So which one would you choose?

I dont know to much about snowdogg which is why I am asking this, I know boss but for a savings of $1000 I have to ask.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

:salute:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Given you're two choices, the Boss is a much better plow in my opinion. There's a lot of guys in here that really like snow dogg but looking at the construction of each, the Boss is the better of the two.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Western or fisher for me


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you get what you pay for.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

You say this is going to be for personal use, if that's it then I would go with the lesser price plow just for the fact that you're not making any money with it. If you plan on plowing more driveways than your own or start plowing parking lots and making money, I would go with the Boss. You also say you know Boss, then you already know the best plow out there. Simple and reliable.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

I went with the snowdogg this spring. That being said the price difference in my local market was close to a 2k difference and I really didn't care for the Boss dealer all that much.

I haven't plowed with it yet, time will tell if its any good in that respect. For what its worth I gave $5049 installed for my VXF.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

basher;1639791 said:


> you get what you pay for.


Yes sir. Snowdogg is cheap for a reason!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I got a snowdogg ex75. It plows driveways and private lanes. I am sure the boss is a better unit. My new ultramount western is better than my snowdogg but the snowdogg is more than enough for what I need it for.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisher Xtreme V 8.5. My 9.5 has been awesome. Fast, powerful, strong.


----------



## Sidewinderss (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys! 

I made a couple more calls and ended up getting a Boss Power VXT 92


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sidewinderss;1642769 said:


> Thanks for all your help guys!
> 
> I made a couple more calls and ended up getting a Boss Power VXT 92


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

peteo1;1639757 said:


> Given you're two choices, the Boss is a much better plow in my opinion. There's a lot of guys in here that really like snow dogg but looking at the construction of each, the Boss is the better of the two.


You must not be looking that close, the Dogg is built much heavier. Hence why it weighs more.



basher;1639791 said:


> you get what you pay for.


Disagree, I got a lot more with my plow for less money - stainless, double acting cylinders, trip edge, adjustable trip springs, snow deflector all for nearly $2,000 less than a VXT or VX.



Pushin 2 Please;1639870 said:


> Yes sir. Snowdogg is cheap for a reason!


You have no idea or experience with them yet you seem to spout this in every thread about a snowdogg. Find me something cheap on them, and like I've said before to you - find me what justifies the cost on a Boss or Fisher/Western, etc. They have to be expensive 'for a reason'

OP - Enjoy your new plow, the Boss is a nice plow and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. We have 2 at my work and have held up well over the years.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

xgiovannix12;1639777 said:


> Western or fisher for me


Douglas Dynamics products are not in his list of choices


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1640253 said:


> Fisher Xtreme V 8.5. My 9.5 has been awesome. Fast, powerful, strong.


See above....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1642791 said:


> You must not be looking that close, the Dogg is built much heavier. Hence why it weighs more.


A Volga is mulch heavier than a Corvette but I wouldn't call it a better vehicle.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Out of the 2, Snowdogg. Trip edge is what would really make up my mind. Just adding fuel to the fire here Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1642851 said:


> Out of the 2, Snowdogg. Trip edge is what would really make up my mind. Just adding fuel to the fire here Thumbs Up


I hear the boss is a rigid frame.....splash


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1642841 said:


> A Volga is mulch heavier than a Corvette but I wouldn't call it a better vehicle.


...Ok...but we aren't talking about vehicles. We're talking about a piece of equipment that is pushing heavy amounts of snow and contacting objects.

I'd rather a steel shovel over a plastic one if I were digging a hole. I'd rather an overbuilt, heavier plow while pushing snow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1642858 said:


> ...Ok...but we aren't talking about vehicles. We're talking about a piece of equipment that is pushing heavy amounts of snow and contacting objects.
> 
> I'd rather a steel shovel over a plastic one if I were digging a hole. I'd rather an overbuilt, heavier plow while pushing snow.


I wasn't talking about vehicles, I was just using it as an analogy.

You are of course entitled to your opinion and obviously think your snowdawg is the shizzel.

I just prefer engineering over a sledgehammer, dislike the abuse that mass for mass's sake puts on a vehicle and want a direct lift unit (for all the obvious advantages.)

I'd want steel over plastic for digging a hole put plastic if I'm clearing snow from Pavers, Wooden decks or walkways or seaedl concrete or asphalt. I want a 36 inch bar if I'm dropping a tree but a 14" bar if I'm trimming. It's all about the proper tool for the job.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

basher;1642899 said:


> I wasn't talking about vehicles, I was just using it as an analogy.
> 
> You are of course entitled to your opinion and obviously think your snowdawg is the shizzel.
> 
> ...


Nice post.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

basher;1642841 said:


> A Volga is mulch heavier than a Corvette but I wouldn't call it a better vehicle.


Kinda what I was getting at.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I like Westerns but Boss makes a good blade set up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1642899 said:


> I wasn't talking about vehicles, I was just using it as an analogy.
> 
> You are of course entitled to your opinion and obviously think your snowdawg is the *shizzel. *
> I just prefer engineering over a sledgehammer, dislike the abuse that mass for mass's sake puts on a vehicle and want a direct lift unit (for all the obvious advantages.)
> ...


Yes I got your analogy and in no way do I think a Boss is a POS nor do I go around giving opinions about plows I've never owned like most had done in this thread. Simply basing their opinions off of nothing other than a price point and assumptions.

I don't think my plow is "the shizzle" nor am I wearing a baseball cap sideways rolling on dubs. I just voice my experience with it when people are asking about Snowdoggs vs another plow brand that they considering for purchase. I don't simply jump in Sno Way threads and say they are crap because they are plastic - I've never owned one, a co-worker does and seems to have good luck with it (besides the plastic breaking but its pretty old).

As far as engineering is concerned, I seem to not follow what is lacking on a Snowdogg in regards to engineering? You sold and serviced them for awhile - although I don't believe you do anymore - and something left a bad taste in your mouth about them, mind telling?


----------



## cannonball55 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm purchasing the Snowdogg VXF85 with the TGS03 salt/sand spreader for $5954 which is only $350 more than the comparable plow from boss or western/fisher. Will let ya know how it holds up but for the price I'd rather have the "bonus" spreader than the heavier plow. Then again I know how to weld....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

xgiovannix12;1639777 said:


> Western or fisher for me





Buswell Forest;1640253 said:


> Fisher Xtreme V 8.5. My 9.5 has been awesome. Fast, powerful, strong.





2COR517;1642808 said:


> Douglas Dynamics products are not in his list of choices


Well pooh, someone beat me to it.

I'll never understand why when someone asks opinions on 2 specific products some feel the irresistible urge to come up with an answer that is not even remotely related.

I think next time someone asks what plow another should recommend a boat.

PS Good choice on the Boss.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Most people want to be on TV


----------

